# Kölln-session Pfingstsonntag



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2007)

Jo ich trete mal wieder den weg in den westen an. Bin schon ab Freitag abend bei Felix M und würde sagen treffpunkt gegen 11.30uhr? am HBF.
Also ich hoffe ihr könnt alle ansonsten haben wir ja noch montag als ausweichtermin. 

Nico


----------



## bikersemmel (16. Mai 2007)

Sorry bin leider nicht dabei, ein Kumpel von mir fieert seinen Geb mit einem Sonntags Brunch. 
Euch vie Spaß und gutes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (16. Mai 2007)

also ich denke Honnef ist am Start! freu mich schon den Rahmen probe zu fahren.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Mai 2007)

Also da bin ich wohl am Start!! Fahrt ihr schon am WE oder erst am Montag?? Bis denne...

MfG aus Düsseldorf...


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Also da bin ich wohl am Start!! Fahrt ihr schon am WE oder erst am Montag?? Bis denne...
> 
> MfG aus Düsseldorf...



ich fahre wohl montag abend zu meine bekannten un dann gehts dienstags wieder nachause.
Hey semmel dann lass uns doch am samstag zusammen fahren? wenns geht. also felix wollte wohl in gummersbach fahren   na schauen wir mal...
@ martin, na das muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich damit fahren lasse.


----------



## noob-rider (16. Mai 2007)

mal sehen, vllt komme ich auch mal am sonntag vorbei 
jenachdem wie ich geld habe


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn mein Fuss bis dahin wieder fit ist, bin ich dabei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> also ich denke Honnef ist am Start! freu mich schon den Rahmen probe zu fahren.


Apropos Honnef,ist denn diesmal auch der Herr Cremedelacreme anwesend?(mir fÃ¤llt auf die schnelle der Name nicht ein)
WÃ¼rde mich mal freuen ihn kennenzulernen,bzw. ein Endorfin zu testen 
@nico:"KÃ¶lln"-sagte der bÃ¤rlynÃ¤hrbin mal auf dich gespannt,bis denne
MfG Martin


----------



## t-time1991 (16. Mai 2007)

das is der jan^^ also wenn bis dahin mein bike fertig ist bin ich auch ma am start um nen bisschne abzuschauen;-) mfg max


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2007)

@T-time 1991
ah gut danke,ok^^
hey,hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht das es in so einem dÃ¶rfchen(sorry,aber ist ja jetzt keine groÃstadt)
schon"so viele"trialer gibt.als ich mal mit der klasse da war kam mir des alles so ruhig,idyllisch und von rentnern bewohnt vor,finde ich klasse,muss ich auch mal wider hin.habs ja nicht sooo weit...(kÃ¶ln)
MfG Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Mai 2007)

denke bin auch am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Mai 2007)

ihr meint diesen Sonntag oder?


----------



## trialsrider (17. Mai 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> @T-time 1991
> ah gut danke,ok^^
> hey,hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht das es in so einem dÃ¶rfchen(sorry,aber ist ja jetzt keine groÃstadt)
> schon"so viele"trialer gibt.als ich mal mit der klasse da war kam mir des alles so ruhig,idyllisch und von rentnern bewohnt vor,finde ich klasse,muss ich auch mal wider hin.habs ja nicht sooo weit...(kÃ¶ln)
> MfG Martin



ja rate mal warum es hier so viele gibt!    haben ja ein gutes vorbild!...
und es werden noch mehr wir sind inzwischen so ca. 8-10!


----------



## t-time1991 (17. Mai 2007)

jau trialsrider dank dir kommen se alle zum trial wäre vorher nie drauf gekommen das es sowas auch mim bike gibt kannte nur moto trial und wenn man dann einen biketrialer sieht denkt man sich wow das möchte ich auch ma machen und dann wenn man ein ma anfängt is man im teufelskreis schon drin...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ja rate mal warum es hier so viele gibt!    haben ja ein gutes vorbild!...
> und es werden noch mehr wir sind inzwischen so ca. 8-10!


super,da wohnt man schon in kÃ¶ln,und dann gibts ausgerechnet hier in dem bezirk,bzw. stadtteil KEINE trialer,...
ist doch shice immer alleine zu radeln(in kÃ¶ln gibts zwar viele,aber ausgerechnet in meinem umkreis nicht) 
Naja ich machs beste draus,
sorry fÃ¼r die spammerei,
man sieht sich ja vllt pfingsten,wenn alles hier hinhaut,N'Abend


----------



## trialsrider (17. Mai 2007)

mir ist gerade mein ashton schaltauge gebrochen.... pfingsten ist damit vlt auch gestorben.

edit: hat sich erledigt der Jan hat dieses Schaltauge da! ist schon bestellt hoffe er schafft es schnell!
Also bis Pfingsten wirds klappen!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Mai 2007)

So, jetzt nochmal ne Frage:
wann wollt ihr genau fahren??? Fahrt ihr am Montag, oder schon am Samstag und Sonntag; oder an allen Tagen; oder gar nich????   

Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich an allen Tagen am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Mai 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal ne Frage:
> wann wollt ihr genau fahren??? Fahrt ihr am Montag, oder schon am Samstag und Sonntag; oder an allen Tagen; oder gar nich????
> 
> Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich an allen Tagen am Start...



alter, so schwer ist das doch nicht steht doch im Thread SONNTAG ist Session!
nirgends anders...


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Mai 2007)

Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt und sich noch der ein oder andere findet bin ich am SAMSTAG am Start. 
Sonntag und Mo fällt bei mir aus feiertechnischen Gründen aus.
Vielleicht geht es anderen Leidensgenossen auch so.

Werde mal fragen wer noch aus Essen mitkommt.
Und Eisbein hat auch schon Interesse gezeigt.

Bis Sa 
Semmel


----------



## Levelboss (18. Mai 2007)

Samstag Nachmittag ist übrigens die Qashqai Urban Challenge am Mediapark
http://www.nissan.co.uk/home/microsite/quc/fullscreen/index.html?ln=/en_GB


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Mai 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Samstag Nachmittag ist übrigens die Qashqai Urban Challenge am Mediapark
> http://www.nissan.co.uk/home/microsite/quc/fullscreen/index.html?ln=/en_GB



Nette Sache, da könnte man doch mal mit n Paar Leuten hinfahren die Samstag schon in Kölle sind!! Ich denk mla Trialer sind da auch willkommen  
Ich kenn mich da nich aus, keine Ahnung ob man im Mediapark gut fahren kann...   Macht ihr nen Vorschlag


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Mai 2007)

Ich werde sicherlich auch am samstag schon ne runde am/um den mediapark fahren.
und auskennen tut man sich da eh,als kÃ¶lner
fahrerisch ist da nicht allzu viel zu holen,aber es reicht in anbetracht der tatsache das es um den mediapark herum sehr viele schÃ¶ne spots gibt vÃ¶llig aus


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2007)

Also planung sieht wie folgt aus: Samstag zu diesem Nissan ding und dann danach/davor trialen, Sonntag Köln session und Montag gehts zu den Schranzern aus Honnef.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also planung sieht wie folgt aus: Samstag zu diesem Nissan ding und dann danach/davor trialen, Sonntag Köln session und Montag gehts zu den Schranzern aus Honnef.



find ich knuttig^^       der niCo kommt nach honnef


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> find ich knuttig^^       der niCo kommt nach honnef



sonst bekomm ich schläge von martin.


----------



## linus93 (22. Mai 2007)

komme vllt. auch kann dan aber nur bis 5 oder so


----------



## luckygambler (22. Mai 2007)

hey geil so wie es aussieht bin ich das wochenende in neuss. dürfte es dann schaffen am sonntag nach köln zu kommen. freu mich schon euch alle mal kennen zu lernen, juhu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunstar84 (23. Mai 2007)

jaja.. komm du mir erstmal nach wuppertal.. lach.. warte schon seit monaten auf dich.. mal schauen wann ich mal wieder in köln vorbei schau.. wobei jetzt im sommer eh wieder düsseldorf ohne ende angesagt sein wird.. da sind mittlerweile auch ne menge trialer unterwegs.. und vielleicht trifft mann die jungs vom BST auch mal wieder dort an


----------



## luckygambler (23. Mai 2007)

Sunstar84 schrieb:


> jaja.. komm du mir erstmal nach wuppertal.. lach.. warte schon seit monaten auf dich.. mal schauen wann ich mal wieder in köln vorbei schau.. wobei jetzt im sommer eh wieder düsseldorf ohne ende angesagt sein wird.. da sind mittlerweile auch ne menge trialer unterwegs.. und vielleicht trifft mann die jungs vom BST auch mal wieder dort an



hehe wenn ich dir fotos von unserem see zeige dann willst du lieber hier trialen als in wtal
gruss!


----------



## luckygambler (24. Mai 2007)

wetter soll ja nciht so doll werden. aber so lange es nur regenschauer sind bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## Eisbein (24. Mai 2007)

das ist doch schön. und es  wird nicht super heiß, also super bedingungen


----------



## noob-rider (24. Mai 2007)

für mich hat sich die sache gerade eben erledigt 
gerade beim trainieren hat sich mein rahmen verabschiedet 
wünsche trotzdem viel spaß an alle die, die mitfahren werden


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Mai 2007)

Also an alle die die SAMSTAG fahren wollen:
ich würde mal Treffpunkt 14 Uhr am Medienhafen (an dem Brunnen auf dem großen freien Platz) vorschlagen.

wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich mit ein paar Leuten aus Essen dabei.

Viele Grüße 

Semmel


----------



## luckygambler (25. Mai 2007)

mist! gestern hab ich mir den fuss umgeknickt. kann heute nur noch humpeln. werde wohl die tage nicht biken können...


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Leutz


am Samstag ab 11 uhr treff und falls jemand später kommen sollte bitte bei mir Tel. 01637391855 melden


gruss phil


----------



## Levelboss (25. Mai 2007)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Also an alle die die SAMSTAG fahren wollen:
> ich würde mal Treffpunkt 14 Uhr am Medienhafen (an dem Brunnen auf dem großen freien Platz) vorschlagen.
> 
> wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich mit ein paar Leuten aus Essen dabei.
> ...


Media*park* nennt sich die von Dir beschriebene Lokalität. 
Trialmonster und ich werden so gegen 11:30 am HBF sein. Wir richten dass dann so ein, dass wir um 14 Uhr am Mediapark sind. 
Aber nicht auf dem großen Platz, sondern am Bachlauf mit den Steinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. Mai 2007)

Gude Jungs,

so bin endlich wieder da von der klassenfahrt. 

lese jetzt hier nur was von samstag!?

Fahrt ihr trotzdem Sonntag jetzt oder NUR samstags??


----------



## trialsrider (25. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Gude Jungs,
> 
> so bin endlich wieder da von der klassenfahrt.
> 
> ...



ne ne is schon richtig SONNTAG ist SESSION! Samstag is nur kindertreff für die kleinen....


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (25. Mai 2007)

Ne Martin 
du hast es falsch verstanden wir fahren Samstag weil wir nicht mit dir fahren wollen......... 




trialsrider schrieb:


> ne ne is schon richtig SONNTAG ist SESSION! Samstag is nur kindertreff für die kleinen....



mfg phil


----------



## t-time1991 (25. Mai 2007)

naben nen prob mit meiner nabe ich muss die richtig anknallen damit die nabe hinten hällt aber dann kann ich kaum noch treten also wenn das bis sonntag morgen behoben wird bin ich am start ansonsten muss ich wohl oder übel zuhause bleiben mfg maX


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2007)

So,finde das war heute ein gelungener Vorgeschmack auf morgen.Schade nur das es bei mir so schnell zu Ende ging,hÃ¤tte gerne noch den Bachlauf getestet,naja nÃ¤chstes Mal.Bremse ist auf jeden Fall wider fit und ich freu mich auf Morgen,
MfG Martin


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Mai 2007)

Jo war wirklich ganz nett. schade das ich erst so spät dazugestoßen konnte.
Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß

Semmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (26. Mai 2007)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Jo war wirklich ganz nett. schade das ich erst so spät dazugestoßen konnte.
> Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß
> 
> Semmel



Ich hoffe Du bist noch müde geworden ;-) ?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Mai 2007)

nabend jungs, 
sry war den ganzen tag weg hoffe jemand von morgen ist jetzt noch wach.
wann wird sich morgen getroffen und wo.


----------



## bikersemmel (26. Mai 2007)

Ja bin noch auf dem Heimweg nach Essen an einem Spot vorbeigefahren.
Da hab ich mich noch ein wenig ausgetobt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> nabend jungs,
> sry war den ganzen tag weg hoffe jemand von morgen ist jetzt noch wach.
> wann wird sich morgen getroffen und wo.


ca.11 uhr vorm  Hbf,bis morgen dann 
Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Mai 2007)

ja der martin meinte das wir ca gegen 11 bei uns erst abfahren also das wir dann erst um 12 eintreffen


----------



## trialsrider (27. Mai 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ja der martin meinte das wir ca gegen 11 bei uns erst abfahren also das wir dann erst um 12 eintreffen



jau also wir nehmen den zug um 11:36 in rhöndorf der brauch ca. 50min sind dann also kurz vor halb denk ich da. bis moin denn....boar ich muss echt jetzt ma pennen gehen echt jetzt ma...und so....


----------



## Futzy (27. Mai 2007)

Ich darf leider nicht !!!  
Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2007)

ja das war doch mal sehr gelungen. und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, der montag unter der brücke beim Felix war besser als der sonntag in köln und vermutlich auch der besuch im schranzer dorf.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja das war doch mal sehr gelungen. und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, der montag unter der brücke beim Felix war besser als der sonntag in köln und vermutlich auch der besuch im schranzer dorf.



das sagt ausgerechnet der ober schranzer!...und nein Honnef rockt...aber das wirst du vlt nächstes mal erleben...


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja das war doch mal sehr gelungen. und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, der montag unter der brücke beim Felix war besser als der sonntag in köln und vermutlich auch der besuch im schranzer dorf.



seit wann wohnt denn der Felix unter einer Brücke? Hättest du doch was sagen können, dann hättest du bei mir wohnen können über das We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2007)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> seit wann wohnt denn der Felix unter einer Brücke? Hättest du doch was sagen können, dann hättest du bei mir wohnen können über das We.



 ja danke für den tip nächstes mal komm ich drauf zurück...


----------

